# Will crank but not turn over



## caseygirl8860 (Mar 29, 2016)

Been to this site a few times and none of the information has helped so here it goes...I know most parts and what they do. 98 nissan 200sx fuel pump, starter,battery,egr,fuel pressure regulator ALL new!! So car will crank but not turn over. Fuel makes it to top of fuel filter when hose is put back on nothing. Can spray starter fluid in throttle body and will turn over and start and run. Please help!!


----------



## ommynous (Aug 23, 2016)

Have you checked your fuses? It's possible one for the fuel injectors blew, or the ECU. Have voltage tested at the ECU to determine if it's faulty. Maybe it's the fuel injector itself. I don't know about a '98 sentra, but most cars have a little valve you can loosen. When you turn the key over, it should spray out gas. Other possibilites would be an MAF maybe? If starter fluid runs the car, you're obviously getting spark. Besides electricity, 2 other things run the car - air, and gas. Could be a HUGE vacuum leak, but I doubt that. Gasoline isn't getting in the mixture, or the mixture is wrong causing flooding.

I don't exactly know where to point you, but check the spark plugs and make sure they aren't damp after trying to start the car. also, do you have full electrical? I could guess that the battery cables aren't tightened all the way, or a ground cable is loose or dirty - maybe the battery cables themselves are corroded. 

My main question, what caused you to replace all those parts in the first place?


----------



## Shadow_Death (Feb 21, 2016)

This may sound dumb but have you replaced the fuel filter?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

caseygirl8860 said:


> Been to this site a few times and none of the information has helped so here it goes...I know most parts and what they do. 98 nissan 200sx fuel pump, starter,battery,egr,fuel pressure regulator ALL new!! So car will crank but not turn over. Fuel makes it to top of fuel filter when hose is put back on nothing. Can spray starter fluid in throttle body and will turn over and start and run. Please help!!


I wish people would stop saying "engine cranks but doesn't turn over". Engine cranks and turn over mean the same thing! The starter is cranking the engine or the starter is turning the engine over. What should be said is the engine turns over but does not start.

OK, now to your problem. Looks like a fuel delivery problem. Like suggested earlier, replace the fuel filter. If still not starting, here are several suggestions:

* - Perform an ECU code readout with a portable hand held scan tool. If any fault codes are set, post them here on the forum. A fault code can help you to better diagnose the problem.
* - Test the fuel pressure. Disconnect the fuel hose from the top of the fuel filter and insert a long length of spare hose into the top of the fuel filter with the other end draped over the fender going into a catch can placed on the ground. Now turn the ignition key to the run position but DO NOT START THE ENGINE. You should see fuel going into the can at a good rate for several seconds; also tee-in a temporary fuel pressure gauge at the output side of the fuel filter. The static fuel pressure should be around 40 psi.
* - There are two wires for each injector. With the key in the "on" position, there should be 12 volts on one of the wires for each injector; if not, check the fuse. Also inspect the cam position sensor (CPS) harness connector on the distributor; the CPS provides the trigger telling the ECU to provide a temporary ground condition for each injector (acts like a short pulse); you can use a "noid" light kit to measure for this.


----------



## darktremor (Aug 19, 2016)

In my case it was definitely the fuel filter and fuses. Might wanna check those just to be sure like everyone said.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------

